# MPG... What's yours!



## Theclevernoodle (Feb 20, 2015)

I have a Quattro S Line and I'm averaging 30-35 on motorways at the speed limit, 20's in urban areas... What are you getting?


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Theclevernoodle said:


> I have a Quattro S Line and I'm averaging 30-35 on motorways at the speed limit, 20's in urban areas... What are you getting?


Which setting are you on with Drive Select? Comfort?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi,Probably will never achieve Audis MPG, but engine will be tight at present & MPG will improve with use, as it frees up.
Hoggy.


----------



## Theclevernoodle (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm mainly using efficiency mode and constant speed...


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

After 800 km, my mpg is not very satisfying.. I've got 19mpg in heavy urban driving, although I'm driving in dynamic/comfort/auto all the time ( im suspicious about efficiency mode).. Dealer told me that after 1000 km it will get better.. However this is heavy urban driving mpg (its l/100km but i converted it into mpg) . I live in city center and haven't had a chance to drive it on highways yet..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasongren1 (Nov 30, 2014)

About 46 on a motorway in the diesel


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

Just a thought - are you converting using the correct gallons figure. US gallons are different to UK gallons. A US gallon is 0.8327 UK gallons and therefore 19mpg (US gallons) would be around 23 mpg (UK Gallons). With heavy town driving this might not seem too unreasonable!


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

We have the manual 2.0 TFSI and with 1600 miles on the clock and doing mostly AB road driving we are averaging around 38 mpg (brim checked), which is pretty impressive. Only use premium fuel as previously posted.

We did hit 43 Mpg! on a 60 mile Scottish loch round trip Saturday (DIS readout admittedly, although it seems pretty accurate - around +1-2 mpg so far against calculated) and although we were held around 50-60 mph for quite so time we did have the spoiler up on several occasions .

We pretty much only use dynamic and have found the driving modes make little or no difference to the fuel economy, but do reduce the fun factor much more.

Efficiency mode is definitely to be used for nose to tail driving only, as it kills the fun dead.

Fuel economy in stop start traffic is not good in the 30 mpg or below range; its not a car that likes slow traffic.


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

minsTTerman said:


> Just a thought - are you converting using the correct gallons figure. US gallons are different to UK gallons. A US gallon is 0.8327 UK gallons and therefore 19mpg (US gallons) would be around 23 mpg (UK Gallons). With heavy town driving this might not seem too unreasonable!


You sir, are absolutely right ! 

I was converting with default converter i found on google.. NOw i see that it is around 21.7 mpg (12 l/100km).. Thats not bad at all, considering i was driving in heavy traffic urban driving 

Plus i wasn't using efficiency mode at all..

The official audi dealer in my country (Serbia) told me that it will get even better after 1k km on the clock, as the engine needs bit adaptation because it is brand new..

Plus, i have a heavy foot and i like to turn the revs up when im driving in urban environment 

I hope for 35mpg on highways (8l/100km) on 160 km/h constant highway speed...


----------



## Danny Fireblade (Feb 20, 2015)

I've got a 30 mile commute each way and it's very hilly so mpg isn't brilliant, best I've had is 55mpg and worst is 46 when my foot was a wee bit heavy. 
I've got the diesel.


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Danny Fireblade said:


> I've got a 30 mile commute each way and it's very hilly so mpg isn't brilliant, best I've had is 55mpg and worst is 46 when my foot was a wee bit heavy.
> I've got the diesel.


I bet this is a manual, not DSG...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny Fireblade (Feb 20, 2015)

Yeah, it's a manual.


----------



## Theclevernoodle (Feb 20, 2015)

I find the Diesel MPG odd, as after I got shot of the TT I got a Seat Leon FR Diesel. I am guessing it's the same lump as the TT and up and down the M1 I'm averaging 60mpg with less than 1000m on the clock, so that should go up. Can't understand why the TT is SO inefficient?!


----------



## nkpt7 (Oct 14, 2014)

Markolaynee said:


> minsTTerman said:
> 
> 
> > Just a thought - are you converting using the correct gallons figure. US gallons are different to UK gallons. A US gallon is 0.8327 UK gallons and therefore 19mpg (US gallons) would be around 23 mpg (UK Gallons). With heavy town driving this might not seem too unreasonable!


You sir, are absolutely right ! 

I was converting with default converter i found on google.. NOw i see that it is around 21.7 mpg (12 l/100km).. Thats not bad at all, considering i was driving in heavy traffic urban driving 

Plus i wasn't using efficiency mode at all..

The official audi dealer in my country (Serbia) told me that it will get even better after 1k km on the clock, as the engine needs bit adaptation because it is brand new..

Plus, i have a heavy foot and i like to turn the revs up when im driving in urban environment 

This is actually true. I have recently noticed a better mpg on my car after 1700 miles. Managed to do almost 40mpg on the M4 back from London with a couple 50 mph speed limits. I am very happy with that. See proof!


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Have just done over 900 miles on my car and averaging 27.7 mpg!. Varied driving Motorway and Urban. Low mileage because I love to use the Sport Mode often................


----------



## Danny Fireblade (Feb 20, 2015)

So far I've done close to 1000 miles, filled up twice and working out mileage and fuel used my first tankful was 45mpg and the second was 48mpg. 
That's a 30 mile commute with 20 miles of A and motorway roads and some of it has been spirited to say the least, lol.

Hopefully the engine will loosen up a bit with time.


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

I cant get lower than 12.5-13l/100km.. Altho I'm living in city center with traffic jams all around.. And i hesitate to switch to efficiency mode, im swapping between auto / comfort and dynamic (when i hit freeway)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

Danny Fireblade said:


> So far I've done close to 1000 miles, filled up twice and working out mileage and fuel used my first tankful was 45mpg and the second was 48mpg.
> That's a 30 mile commute with 20 miles of A and motorway roads and some of it has been spirited to say the least, lol.
> 
> Hopefully the engine will loosen up a bit with time.


It should get better. I've got a MkII diesel and it averages about 45mpg - and it's Quattro which loses about 3mpg apparently, plus it has a less efficient engine (according to Audi figures). You should get about 55mpg eventually.

The thing I've noticed (on the MkIIs) is that the diesels deliver better mpg than petrols in traffic - but are worse on the motorway, especially if you're driving fast.


----------



## Jasongren1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Been away for long weekend, car now done 1000m and over the last about 400m I'm averaging around 50mpg


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

I have a MK3 TDI SLine have 450 miles on clock and has averaged 53mpg across mixed driving, taking it steady on motorways is up to nearly 60 mpg very impressed with this


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Consider that, the engine always in comfort will use less fuel than auto..efficiency is like comfort but uses the neutral.
The same thing is for the traction.

Engine in auto consumes about 1,2 km/l more than comfort in the same road because the car tends to use a bit less 5 or 6 gear than in comfort.


----------



## kipiyami (Sep 15, 2015)

Long term average is barely above 40mpg on our TDI. On a normal day with mixture of 30mph and country roads it's about 45mpg.

We have two VAG 2.0 TDIs (Passat DSG and the TT), both of them are similar and not really what I expected. It's really hard to get 50mpg on the motorway - even driving as smoothly as I can in Economy mode at a steady 60mph the best I've ever seen is 51mpg.
But in my really bad commute of traffic jams and slow driving they seem to average about 40mpg which is amazing!
Very strange because my previous (non-VAG) diesels have been rubbish at slow driving but better on the motorway.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

kipiyami said:


> Long term average is barely above 40mpg on our TDI. On a normal day with mixture of 30mph and country roads it's about 45mpg.
> 
> We have two VAG 2.0 TDIs (Passat DSG and the TT), both of them are similar and not really what I expected. It's really hard to get 50mpg on the motorway - even driving as smoothly as I can in Economy mode at a steady 60mph the best I've ever seen is 51mpg.
> But in my really bad commute of traffic jams and slow driving they seem to average about 40mpg which is amazing!
> Very strange because my previous (non-VAG) diesels have been rubbish at slow driving but better on the motorway.


you're lucky! few years ago with the pump-injector on TDI, the consumption was way higher!


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

My MK3 petrol TT Quattro S-line S-tronic:

On longer trips it's getting above 30 if I don't rag it too much. Even with a bit of spirited driving it's still getting up to the 27mpg mark. I tend to switch to Economy or Comfort if traffic is busy and push it into Dynamic when I get the opportunity of an open road.

I've done less than 600 miles in it so far with not much motorway usage - I'll be made-up if it gets better as the miles creep up!


----------



## Ht1469 (Dec 12, 2015)

Blackhole128 said:


> My MK3 petrol TT Quattro S-line S-tronic:
> 
> On longer trips it's getting above 30 if I don't rag it too much. Even with a bit of spirited driving it's still getting up to the 27mpg mark. I tend to switch to Economy or Comfort if traffic is busy and push it into Dynamic when I get the opportunity of an open road.
> 
> I've done less than 600 miles in it so far with not much motorway usage - I'll be made-up if it gets better as the miles creep up!


I have the same car, but in Tango Red. I have only done 300 miles, but my average is 36mpg. My daily commute to work(15 miles) sees me reaching close to and on a couple of occasions just over 40mpg. This drive is mostly in Economy. I am sure I will average close to 36/37mpg and possibly higher the more miles the car does. This is really good and makes my move from an A6 diesal a good decision as the car is so good to drive, but yet can deliver good mpg. Has anybody noticed whether certain fuel makes a difference?


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

After nearly five months, I thought i would check fuel economy on a long-ish run and just did Newark to London averaging 38.3 in Efficiency mode plus some pretty conservative driving in my TTS roadster. Not too bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## General (Nov 24, 2015)

Really give little toss about mpg. I just enjoy the car. I'd be driving a micra if it was concern.


----------



## Ht1469 (Dec 12, 2015)

General said:


> Really give little toss about mpg. I just enjoy the car. I'd be driving a micra if it was concern.


If you not worried about MPG, why would you comment on it? I thought you wouldn't even bother reading a thread on it!
Double standards!


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

Markolaynee said:


> I cant get lower than 12.5-13l/100km.. Altho I'm living in city center with traffic jams all around.. And i hesitate to switch to efficiency mode, im swapping between auto / comfort and dynamic (when i hit freeway)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


same here although most of my driving is on 
s-mode (audi tt fwd 230hp not quattro)


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Anyone got a 1.8 with an mpg figure?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm stuck at 27 mpg (9,5km/l) in the city and 30(10,5 km/l) highway and city (normal use)


----------

